# Car Forums > General Car/Bike Talk >  Someone stole my catalytic converter

## BokCh0y

So yeah.....working from home today because i'm sick as shit. Heard some random ass noise outside but didn't think anything of it. Sounded like sawing. So anyways this goes on for about 5 minutes, finally I look out the window and wtf do i see.....some jackass underneath my 1995 Tacoma - Tacoma is parked outside across the street from my house. Anyway so i run outside just to catch buddy hoping into a 2011 body style Black GMC Sierra with a red Z71 decal on the side. Couldn't get plates or a good description of the offender.

Walked around my truck and saw footprints, but not damage to the tires or body, though buddy was trying to jack the tires. Look underneath....and this is what i find:









Whoever it was stole a 20 year old catalytic converter of a 95 Tacoma....like seriously....wtf. Just pisses me cuz of the inconvenience more than anything else.

Anyway....just ranting.

/end rant

----------


## Rocket1k78

WTF! :Shock:  You know shits bad when this is happening.

----------


## eglove

straight pipe time!

are the guts of 20 yr old cats worth that much? I know newer ones would get you some bucks. But...really haha

----------


## Redlined_8000

Someone stole the drive-shaft of my buddy's Silverado in Chestermere. He could only drive in in 4x4 mode so it was FWD afterwords lol.... People are getting desperate out there....

----------


## BokCh0y

> _Originally posted by eglove_ 
> *straight pipe time!
> 
> are the guts of 20 yr old cats worth that much? I know newer ones would get you some bucks. But...really haha*



Hah yeah totally. That cat was caked in mud anyways....I was out a few weeks ago and got stuck big time, was up to my knees in mud. Buddy's in for a real surprise haha.

Straight pipe for sure!!!

----------


## Kloubek

...and the economy continues falling to new depths, taking people's morals and common sense with it.

----------


## Nufy

What part of town was this...

My wife texted me today to say that the neighbors garage had been broken into.

A few small things stolen.

She didn't think anything was missing from ours but I will know for sure when I get home.

This was in Deer Ridge.

Fuckers need to be beaten with a nail covered bat...

----------


## dj_rice

When I worked at Nissan, someone broke into the storage compound where all the new Nissan Titan's are. This was back in 2010. 30 Cats were stolen. They sounded amazing though when running  :ROFL!:  but Sales Dept was not impressed having to pay for 30 cats.

Parts Dept we had a good month though  :thumbs up:  

As for how much you can get....lowest would be $20/each, Titan ones maybe $50-80?

----------


## Xtrema

1st time in a decade I was approached by randoms at gas station about selling stuff off the SUV. I didn't take a look but thru the glass they don't look like BNIB, so most likely it's loot from B&E.

I wrote down the plate (BC, so may be stolen too) and gave it to the cops.

Economy sucks and everyone go back to crimes. Lock up your shit.

----------


## never

Black GM truck? Sounds like it must have been Duane.

----------


## euro_racer

Desperate times indeed..

----------


## relyt92

> _Originally posted by dj_rice_ 
> *
> 
> Parts Dept we had a good month though  
> 
> As for how much you can get....lowest would be $20/each, Titan ones maybe $50-80?*



 I know I scrapped one a few months ago off an F150 and got $45 for it.

----------


## NoPulp

Dafuq? Thats crazy, I would be pretty dumbfounded. :Confused:

----------


## BokCh0y

> _Originally posted by never_ 
> *Black GM truck? Sounds like it must have been Duane.*



Duane's too rich to steal catalytic converters.




> _Originally posted by NoPulp_ 
> *Dafuq? Thats crazy, I would be pretty dumbfounded.*



I know man...biggest W.T.F. ever...

----------


## benyl

This has been going on in the US for year. I remember reading about Cats being stolen about 10 years ago. 

Maybe they are making rings? They are looking for the platinum, palladium, rhodium, and gold inside.

----------


## BokCh0y

Found this online:

https://www.reddit.com/r/Calgary/com...nklin_station/

Guess i'm not so special afterall.

----------


## Thaco

yeah, shitty deal but ive heard of this a lot, they dont want the cat, just the scrap value, $20-$50, goes a long way in buying a box of beer for the evening. just straight pipe it, then you'll be straight ricky bobby redneck

----------


## nismodrifter

Pretty f'd up situation. 

This weekend someone stole my front lip off my Jetta (4-motion front lip) as my car was parked on my parents driveway this weekend. 

 :dunno:   :dunno:   :dunno:  

What is this world coming to.

----------


## never

> _Originally posted by BokCh0y_ 
> *
> 
> Duane's too rich to steal catalytic converters.*



He's basically unemployed now though so you never know.

----------


## BokCh0y

> _Originally posted by never_ 
> * 
> 
> He's basically unemployed now though so you never know.*



hahaha you have a point there.

----------


## revelations

> _Originally posted by Nufy_ 
> *What part of town was this...
> 
> My wife texted me today to say that the neighbors garage had been broken into.
> 
> A few small things stolen.
> 
> She didn't think anything was missing from ours but I will know for sure when I get home.
> 
> ...



Deer ridge drive, on or about the 8th of Dec ? (thats a very quiet area typically)

----------


## wintonyk

what area did this happen? one of our staff had someone steal his cat on Monday as well. It was off a honda element. My office is by 32nd ave and 12st ne

----------


## Nufy

> _Originally posted by revelations_ 
> * 
> 
> Deer ridge drive, on or about the 8th of Dec ? (thats a very quiet area typically)*



yeah...

I'm on Deerview Drive, Close to Yellowslide Park.

I checked my garage last night. 

Nothing missing as far as I can see...

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

He just gave you, what, 5HP? Niiiiiiiice.

Seriously though that is a WTF moment for sure. Pretty ballsy. Too bad you didn't get a plate!

----------


## Darell_n

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *He just gave you, what, 5HP? Niiiiiiiice.
> 
> Seriously though that is a WTF moment for sure. Pretty ballsy. Too bad you didn't get a plate!*



Too bad you couldn't break his knee caps with a ball peen hammer while he was under your truck.

----------


## Brent.ff

> _Originally posted by Nufy_ 
> * 
> 
> yeah...
> 
> I'm on Deerview Drive, Close to Yellowslide Park.
> 
> I checked my garage last night. 
> 
> Nothing missing as far as I can see...*



Hrm. Well that's a little close to home (im betting my backyard backs onto yours through the alley)

----------


## Xtrema

$50 for 2 mins of work and 10mins of scouting.

I'm glad I can count the number of trucks on my street with 1 hand. So it's not profitable strolling my hood. Been to Mackenzie Town and Auburn Bay neighborhoods. I'm sure they can make $1K in one hour for the amount of trucks in those areas.

Knew this and tailgate has been happening for year at Park and Rides.

----------


## Abeo

> _Originally posted by Xtrema_ 
> *$50 for 2 mins of work and 10mins of scouting.
> 
> I'm glad I can count the number of trucks on my street with 1 hand. So it's not profitable strolling my hood. Been to Mackenzie Town and Auburn Bay neighborhoods. I'm sure they can make $1K in one hour for the amount of trucks in those areas.
> 
> Knew this and tailgate has been happening for year at Park and Rides.*



It's not so much that any truck will do, it's that older catalytic converters are worth much more than newer ones

I got $85 for my 1989 nissan cat from the recyclers

OP: did you make a police report? The recyclers have to record the ID of people selling their scrap, so there is a chance of them getting caught

----------


## revelations

> _Originally posted by Nufy_ 
> * 
> 
> yeah...
> 
> I'm on Deerview Drive, Close to Yellowslide Park.
> 
> I checked my garage last night. 
> 
> Nothing missing as far as I can see...*



Looking at the CPS crime map for the past 30 days, there is nothing of significance to note. Looks like a low crime area in general. 

Lots of low income homes there so a lot more traffic for sure.

----------


## revelations

> _Originally posted by Abeo_ 
> * 
> 
> It's not so much that any truck will do, it's that older catalytic converters are worth much more than newer ones
> 
> I got $85 for my 1989 nissan cat from the recyclers
> 
> OP: did you make a police report? The recyclers have to record the ID of people selling their scrap, so there is a chance of them getting caught*



Unless the OP has a record of the serial number of the cat (if they have one) its highly unlikely anything will get resolved - still good to make a police report as the crime stats will show up and CPS will allocate resources to deal with a trend.

----------


## ExtremeSi

Where can you sell cats even? I think I still have mine from my MR2 if I didn't throw it away. I didn't know it was worth $$!

----------


## BokCh0y

Yeah I did file a police report. I wasn't going to originally because I didn't want the hassle of waiting for CPS and to trouble them for something like this, but I thought I'd make it known in case it happens to other people. This incident occurred at 3:45pm, I called CPS at 4:15ish. And the showed up at 9:30pm. They chuckled a bit about it, said this is the first they've heard about it, but I told them about researching and the precious metals inside the cats. Anyway, did up a report, obviously don't expect anything to come of this, but I just wanted to make it known to CPS what was happening. Maybe I wasted their time....but I hope just making it aware to everyone will help at least one person somehow  :dunno:

----------


## Zero102

I found that Empire Metals was the best place in town to sell them at. I sold them 2 main and 2 pre-cats from some 80s japanese cars I had parted out and got about $240 for the set. Most places were offering $25/cat when I called. They also have good scrap prices for lead acid batteries.

----------


## Seth1968

> _Originally posted by BokCh0y_ 
> *Anyway, did up a report, obviously don't expect anything to come of this, but I just wanted to make it known to CPS what was happening. Maybe I wasted their time....*



Now add that to the "chuckling".

It sucks, but your police report will go right into the proverbial trash. 

There's no money to be made for the police on such a claim, nor a need to save face. As such, it will go under the rug.

----------


## Abeo

> _Originally posted by ExtremeSi_ 
> *Where can you sell cats even? I think I still have mine from my MR2 if I didn't throw it away. I didn't know it was worth $$!*



I use Empire metals for non-ferrous metals

----------


## Seth1968

> _Originally posted by Abeo_ 
> * 
> The recyclers have to record the ID of people selling their scrap,*



What the government say's you HAVE to do, is different from what the people ACTUALLY do.

The recycling business is a perfect front for money laundering.

In other words Abeo, don't count on any involved to say or record shit.

----------


## Unknown303

Probably time to start a gofundme page to get a new cat.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abeo

> _Originally posted by Seth1968_ 
> * 
> 
> What the government say's you HAVE to do, is different from what the people ACTUALLY do.
> 
> The recycling business is a perfect front for money laundering.
> 
> In other words Abeo, don't count on any involved to say or record shit.*



Oh, I wouldn't count on it. I just said "there is a chance". If they have half a brain, they could get around it.... but they may not be exactly criminal masterminds, either

----------


## Skidro

Looks like there is another taco with the cat cut off in the sw near sirocco  :Frown:

----------


## Rocket1k78

> _Originally posted by Skidro_ 
> *Looks like there is another taco with the cat cut off in the sw near sirocco *



Did you get jacked too? 

Pretty ballsy but if they can get that much for an old cat that would be easy money. Battery powered sawzall would be like a 2 minute job. Even if they got caught it wouldnt be anything serious

----------


## wintonyk

> _Originally posted by BokCh0y_ 
> *Yeah I did file a police report. I wasn't going to originally because I didn't want the hassle of waiting for CPS and to trouble them for something like this, but I thought I'd make it known in case it happens to other people. This incident occurred at 3:45pm, I called CPS at 4:15ish. And the showed up at 9:30pm. They chuckled a bit about it, said this is the first they've heard about it, but I told them about researching and the precious metals inside the cats. Anyway, did up a report, obviously don't expect anything to come of this, but I just wanted to make it known to CPS what was happening. Maybe I wasted their time....but I hope just making it aware to everyone will help at least one person somehow *



hmm wonder if it was the same guy. this was on monday? Checked security footage today and the camera couldn't spot the truck you mentioned ( section that is missed from our cameras, looks like we are adding more now). 

We don't have an exact time frame, but it was between 1:30 and 5 pm at my office. The guy filed a police report as well. 

Apparently it was a big issue in winnipeg a few years ago.

----------


## mr2mike

Those sawzall blades are expensive... are they breaking even?  :dunno:   :Devil:

----------


## JustinMCS

This happened to my coworker at Sunridge Mall. His 90's 4runner had the cat sawed off while he was at the mall.

Easy access with the height of the vehicles. Unreal.

----------


## BokCh0y

> _Originally posted by wintonyk_ 
> * 
> 
> hmm wonder if it was the same guy. this was on monday? Checked security footage today and the camera couldn't spot the truck you mentioned ( section that is missed from our cameras, looks like we are adding more now). 
> 
> We don't have an exact time frame, but it was between 1:30 and 5 pm at my office. The guy filed a police report as well. 
> 
> Apparently it was a big issue in winnipeg a few years ago.*



This happened to me Tuesday at approximately 3:45 PM.





> _Originally posted by Skidro_ 
> *Looks like there is another taco with the cat cut off in the sw near sirocco *



Seriously? To you...today?




> _Originally posted by Unknown303_ 
> *Probably time to start a gofundme page to get a new cat. *



Haha...I'd start a gofundme for hookers.

----------


## gogreen

Crazy. I remember reading about this type of activity years ago but didn't realize local scrap prices were high enough for this to be an issue here. Though I've also heard reports of thieves breaking into garages lately just to steal bottles.  :dunno:

----------


## Thaco

> _Originally posted by gogreen_ 
> *Crazy. I remember reading about this type of activity years ago but didn't realize local scrap prices were high enough for this to be an issue here. Though I've also heard reports of thieves breaking into garages lately just to steal bottles. *



 thats the sad part, scrap prices are actually VERY low right now, i have family who work in the scrap business and they're holding on to their stuff waiting for the prices to recover because its crap right now.

----------


## Nufy

> _Originally posted by Brent.ff_ 
> *
> 
> Hrm. Well that's a little close to home (im betting my backyard backs onto yours through the alley)*



My garage has the White Porsche 944 permanently parked there...LOL

----------


## BokCh0y

Called around for quotes, guess it's been happening around the city lately. Shitty.

Any recommendations? I just want a straight pipe to fill the gap and I don't want to spend too much on this....

Thanks.

----------


## G-ZUS

> _Originally posted by BokCh0y_ 
> *Called around for quotes, guess it's been happening around the city lately. Shitty.
> 
> Any recommendations? I just want a straight pipe to fill the gap and I don't want to spend too much on this....
> 
> Thanks.*



Call up Ravi @ minute Muffler

----------


## Skidro

I have been dealing with carline muffler on 58th ace near Chinook, it was 20 bucks to replace a flange and I'm sure it wouldn't be too much to straight pipe

----------


## never

> _Originally posted by BokCh0y_ 
> *Called around for quotes, guess it's been happening around the city lately. Shitty.
> 
> Any recommendations? I just want a straight pipe to fill the gap and I don't want to spend too much on this....
> 
> Thanks.*



How long of a piece do you need? What diameter?

----------


## taemo

if the guy gets injured under a car while stealing a catalytic converter, can they sue the owner of the vehicle?  :ROFL!:

----------


## BokCh0y

> _Originally posted by never_ 
> * 
> 
> How long of a piece do you need? What diameter?*



2.5" pipe, say....1.5 feet tops. Maybe only a foot. 

And yeah, I did call Ravi and was quoted $136.xx. Don't know if that's a good price? But I was looking at spending like $50 to get this fixed haha.

----------


## eglove

> _Originally posted by BokCh0y_ 
> * 
> 
> 2.5&quot; pipe, say....1.5 feet tops. Maybe only a foot. 
> 
> And yeah, I did call Ravi and was quoted $136.xx. Don't know if that's a good price? But I was looking at spending like $50 to get this fixed haha.*



Try Paul at Garagebox

----------


## msommers

I know someone who's a cop out in Montreal and there was a huge problem with this a couple years ago.

----------


## never

> _Originally posted by BokCh0y_ 
> * 
> 
> 2.5&quot; pipe, say....1.5 feet tops. Maybe only a foot. 
> 
> And yeah, I did call Ravi and was quoted $136.xx. Don't know if that's a good price? But I was looking at spending like $50 to get this fixed haha.*



Sounds expensive...it's nothing for material and can't take more than 1/2 an hour. I'll check the shed and see how much 2.5" pipe I have left over. It might only be bends though. If not, you should be able to get a short piece of pipe at Auto Value, CT, etc. 

I could weld it in pretty easily...just don't know if I want a gang member knowing where I live!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Hit that shit with pipe clamps, no welding required baby.

----------


## BokCh0y

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Hit that shit with pipe clamps, no welding required baby.*



 :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:  

Can do that too to lower cars.




> _Originally posted by never_ 
> * 
> 
> Sounds expensive...it's nothing for material and can't take more than 1/2 an hour. I'll check the shed and see how much 2.5&quot; pipe I have left over. It might only be bends though. If not, you should be able to get a short piece of pipe at Auto Value, CT, etc. 
> 
> I could weld it in pretty easily...just don't know if I want a gang member knowing where I live!*



I'm scared you'd put my truck on fire...like your house hahaha.

----------


## never

> _Originally posted by BokCh0y_ 
> * 
> I'm scared you'd put my truck on fire...like your house hahaha.*



I'm not allowed to set anything else on fire.

----------


## BokCh0y

> _Originally posted by never_ 
> *
> 
> I'm not allowed to set anything else on fire.*



Were you allowed the first time? Hahaha.

Thanks for the offer btw.

----------


## AE92_TreunoSC

High voltage batteries will become the next trend, already happening in some states. 

Thankfully most new gasoline trucks have manifold cat's, and the secondary cats are worthless, but people will do anything for a quick buck.

Sucks to hear, hopefully karma will see him cut a small finger off  :Devil:

----------


## Kaos

This is the most fucked up and ghetto thing I've heard happen to a vehicle. Wow.

----------


## khanan

Thought this was an old thread from like 2004 lol and then I saw the date... fked up.  :crazy nut:

----------


## never

> _Originally posted by BokCh0y_ 
> * 
> 
> Were you allowed the first time? Hahaha.
> 
> Thanks for the offer btw.*



Well, maybe not allowed but was given a free pass. I likely won't be married if I do it again!

But don't worry, it wasn't welding related. And I have done a bunch of welding since...even started welding up the parachute setup on the brown car the other night. So you're safe!  :Wink:  Let me know...

Another option would be to get a shop to make you a piece of pipe (if you can't find something at a parts store). Measure the length you need and add a couple of inches to each end. Have the shop cut it to length and then expand about 3" on each end. Then you can slip fit it onto your exhaust and bolt it all together with clamps (or weld it).

I had Eric at Ogden Carline do a 4" pipe with a bend a few years ago and it was only $30. So a straight 2.5" with expanded ends shouldn't be any different.

----------


## BokCh0y

> _Originally posted by never_ 
> * 
> 
> Well, maybe not allowed but was given a free pass. I likely won't be married if I do it again!
> 
> But don't worry, it wasn't welding related. And I have done a bunch of welding since...even started welding up the parachute setup on the brown car the other night. So you're safe!  Let me know...
> 
> Another option would be to get a shop to make you a piece of pipe (if you can't find something at a parts store). Measure the length you need and add a couple of inches to each end. Have the shop cut it to length and then expand about 3&quot; on each end. Then you can slip fit it onto your exhaust and bolt it all together with clamps (or weld it).
> 
> I had Eric at Ogden Carline do a 4&quot; pipe with a bend a few years ago and it was only $30. So a straight 2.5&quot; with expanded ends shouldn't be any different.*



Thanks for the info. 

I've been to Carline in Ogden, many times - great work. But i noticed it's a carstar or something like that now. You know the deelio?

----------


## Skidro

It's the same guy running it I believe.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> _Originally posted by BokCh0y_ 
> * 
> 
>    
> 
> Can do that too to lower cars.*



Dude, they are self-clearancing.

----------


## mr2mike

Know another person with a 90's 4Runner with the cat stolen. 
Why 4Runners?? They get more $ for them?

----------


## BokCh0y

> _Originally posted by mr2mike_ 
> *Know another person with a 90's 4Runner with the cat stolen. 
> Why 4Runners?? They get more $ for them?*



I think just becuase they are easy to get underneath? Any maybe the older cats have more precious metals?

Regardless, shitty to hear dude, that sucks!!! I haven't got mine fixed yet either hah.

----------


## navvn

In the future, right after you notice your converter has been stolen call Big House Converters in Calgary. They are pretty much the only store-front purchaser and if your cat walks in through the door, they won't payout the seller/thief if it's under suspicion! They'll hold on to it for you to come get it back.

----------


## BokCh0y

Great info, thanks!!!

----------


## mr2mike

> _Originally posted by navvn_ 
> *Big House Converters in Calgary.*



Convenient name.

----------


## Cooked Rice

I cut the cat off my beater in November under suspicion it was partially clogged. I just threw it in the trash, didn't think it'd be worth bringing in a single cat off a small car. I used a $14 flex-tubing muffler repair kit to bridge the gap with a couple of clamps. They sell them at CT, auto-value etc.

----------


## BokCh0y

^^^^^ Cool, i'll check it out - thanks. I still have to get mine fixed...have just let it for now since I don't really drive the truck that much....also I really like how it sounds without a muffler.

----------


## relyt92

> _Originally posted by navvn_ 
> *In the future, right after you notice your converter has been stolen call Big House Converters in Calgary. They are pretty much the only store-front purchaser and if your cat walks in through the door, they won't payout the seller/thief if it's under suspicion! They'll hold on to it for you to come get it back.*



 There's other places that'll buy them no problems. How would they know someone coming in has your cat instead of one of the many thousands out there though?

----------


## ROBOCOP

> _Originally posted by navvn_ 
> *In the future, right after you notice your converter has been stolen call Big House Converters in Calgary. They are pretty much the only store-front purchaser and if your cat walks in through the door, they won't payout the seller/thief if it's under suspicion! They'll hold on to it for you to come get it back.*



Right because the VIN number of my vehicle is printed on the catalytic converter as well.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## 90_Shelby

> _Originally posted by navvn_ 
> *.........and if your cat walks in through the door, they won't payout the seller/thief if it's under suspicion!.....*







> _Originally posted by ROBOCOP_ 
> * 
> 
> Right because the VIN number of my vehicle is printed on the cat... as well.
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



 I LOL'd.

That cat in the pic does look kind of suspicious....

----------


## Thaco

they had a story about this on the news today, someone stole one from some non-profit's truck... the guy from the cat shop said 08 dodge is the most valuable/targeted

----------


## C_Dave45

Saw the same story and immediately thought of this thread.

http://globalnews.ca/news/2493589/pa...charity-truck/

----------


## nismodrifter

Wanted: European spec 4-motion lip fitting MKIV Jetta. 

See previous page for earlier documentation of theft. 

Really, is this what we are coming to as a city? Cats and body pieces.

 :Barf:

----------


## Xtrema

> _Originally posted by nismodrifter_ 
> *. 
> 
> Really, is this what we are coming to as a city? Cats and body pieces.
> 
> *



IMO we are just going back to what we were now the easy money isn't coming from the energy industry.

----------


## BMDUBS

My company parks several trucks in a yard in the good old N.E and we discovered today that 5 out of 8 of our GM trucks had their cats cut out. Both Gas and Diesel models

Bastards cut a hole in the fence and had all the time in the world to sawzall the shit out of our trucks.

----------


## AndyL

My brother just had 5 DPF's cut out of his fleet last week.

Apparently the wait for replacements will be about 45days... He's a happy camper...

----------


## BMDUBS

> _Originally posted by AndyL_ 
> *My brother just had 5 DPF's cut out of his fleet last week.
> 
> Apparently the wait for replacements will be about 45days... He's a happy camper...*



Where was this and what kind of trucks?

You would think that the scrap places taking these would be suspicious of the quantity of cats coming in all of a sudden. This is such a slimy, shitty thing to do for minimal financial gain. The value is so low to the scum bags doing the theft but the inconvenience is high for the victims. 

We now have 5 trucks off the road not earning money, the costs incurred to transport the trucks to a exhaust shop plus all materials/labour gets expensive mighty quickly. All so some idiot can get $500. I imagine this will cost my company thousands of dollars of losses.

----------


## quick_scar

Plot twist: The culprits also own a muffler shop in the area and are trying to drum up business.

----------


## AndyL

Ford superduties - not sure what you'd call that area - near alyth yard.

Apparently his dealer had 18 trucks already waiting for this same thing...

----------


## BokCh0y

^^^ what....seriously? WTF....

----------


## dj_rice

> _Originally posted by AndyL_ 
> *My brother just had 5 DPF's cut out of his fleet last week.
> 
> Apparently the wait for replacements will be about 45days... He's a happy camper...*





We had 2 EPCOR Sprinters with their DPF's cut out as well last week. Had them in and out in about a week. $2800 a pop I think it was. Me loves it. Me no loves the thieves doing it though but keeps economy going  :thumbs up:

----------


## mr2mike

Honda Pilots must have liquid gold in them.
Neighbours has been checked 4-5 times since it got last stolen.

This criminal is driving an early 2000s Light brown Honda CRV with black or steel rims.

----------


## G-ZUS

> Honda Pilots must have liquid gold in them.
> Neighbours has been checked 4-5 times since it got last stolen.
> 
> This criminal is driving an early 2000s Light brown Honda CRV with black or steel rims.



Honda cats are worth big bucks right now. I took mine out and replaced it with a shitty amazon one. Rather i make the 700 bucks than some crack head

----------


## mr2mike

Smart man.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Big brain time.

----------


## topmade

> Honda Pilots must have liquid gold in them.
> Neighbours has been checked 4-5 times since it got last stolen.
> 
> This criminal is driving an early 2000s Light brown Honda CRV with black or steel rims.



My mom just got her's stolen from her 2000 light brown CRV with black steelies haha. We got the shop to put in a straight pipe cause it can easily happen again.

----------


## DonJuan

> Honda cats are worth big bucks right now. I took mine out and replaced it with a shitty amazon one. Rather i make the 700 bucks than some crack head



This man living in 3022

----------


## prae

> This man living in 3022



hahaha. Can't fuck my dad if I fuck him first— wait...

----------


## G-ZUS

> hahaha. Can't fuck my dad if I fuck him first— wait...



Lmao can't steal my cat if i fuck his dad first

----------


## nicknolte

My winter beater had it's cat stolen the other day. Apparently 20+ year old Mitsubishis are not exempt from cat thieves

----------


## Sentry

A typical import cat even on a 20 year old car will bring 200-300 bucks. Not bad for 30 seconds of work. Newer ones can bring double or more

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> My winter beater had it's cat stolen the other day. Apparently 20+ year old Mitsubishis are not exempt from cat thieves



The prime suspect for stealing Nick Nolte's cat would be Gary Busey.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> The prime suspect for stealing Nick Nolte's cat would be Gary Busey.



Have those guys ever been seen in the same room together? I'm still not convinced they're different people.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Where's the best place to sell a catalytic converter, anyway? I've got an old one kicking around.

----------


## G-ZUS

> Where's the best place to sell a catalytic converter, anyway? I've got an old one kicking around.



I sold mine to big house converters. Sometimes the bros (mostly brown guys) on Facebook marketplace will offer a bit more but it's hit or miss with them, most are flops.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I sold mine to big house converters. Sometimes the bros (mostly brown guys) on Facebook marketplace will offer a bit more but it's hit or miss with them, most are flops.



 :Werd!:  I've sold hundreds to them in the last couple of years. Fair prices and , no questions asked.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I've sold hundreds to them in the last couple of years. Fair prices and , no questions asked.



Damn you Buseeeyyyyy!!!!!

----------


## ExtraSlow

I fyou are down at big house, buy me lunch at the same time, I'm across the street 3 days a week.

----------


## mr2mike

> I fyou are down at big house, buy me lunch at the same time, I'm across the street 3 days a week.



You should take a cut and drop off the converters for everyone.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm in. Tell me where you park and I'll come and sawzall the cats out for ya.

----------


## sabad66

> Honda cats are worth big bucks right now. I took mine out and replaced it with a shitty amazon one. Rather i make the 700 bucks than some crack head



But whats stopping a crackhead from stealing your Amazon one? Or are they so good these days that they can tell the difference between oem Honda and aftermarket?

----------


## never

> A typical import cat even on a 20 year old car will bring 200-300 bucks. Not bad for 30 seconds of work. Newer ones can bring double or more



Dammit, I need to get some new blades for the sawzallwhos paying for the cats??

Editguess I need to read the following posts. Im off to work!

----------


## G-ZUS

> But what’s stopping a crackhead from stealing your Amazon one? Or are they so good these days that they can tell the difference between oem Honda and aftermarket?



It looks different but they'll probably just take it. 150$ vs $700

----------


## mr2mike

> But what’s stopping a crackhead from stealing your Amazon one? Or are they so good these days that they can tell the difference between oem Honda and aftermarket?



They can tell obviously. Neighbour has had his scouted many times now.

----------


## Kjonus

Was out in the mtns on Friday and met my buddy out by the Petro Can at the Cochrane turnoff. When we got back someone had cut his cat out and the vehicle next to him. There had likely been others I'm sure. Shitty way to end the day  :thumbsdown:

----------


## Sentry

Thisll stop em

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

"Do not touch Willy!"
"Good advice!"

----------


## Darell_n

That’s a big assumption they can and are willing to read.

----------


## Tik-Tok

It would be neat to somehow wire a sensor to your remote starter, so when the alarm is set and it senses noise in the catalytic area, the engine fires up.

----------


## SJW

> It would be neat to somehow wire a sensor to your remote starter, so when the alarm is set and it senses noise in the catalytic area, the engine fires up.



I can do this with a doppler sensor. I have the motion circuit designed right now. Just need to wire to a remote start.

----------


## haggis88

> I can do this with a doppler sensor. I have the motion circuit designed right now. Just need to wire to a remote start.



like.

Be nice if the 2 way remote start would beep at you too, like the little song on the compustar to let you know the engine has successfully started  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gman.45

> I can do this with a doppler sensor. I have the motion circuit designed right now. Just need to wire to a remote start.



Add about 100g of HE and some small nails/flechettes, put inside an outer housing around the cat/conv, set to detonate when that sensor is tripped, along with a vibrometer that acts as a failsafe needing enough vibration from a sawzall/whatever cutting in... ---- "I had no idea that was in my converter officer, somebody at the factory must have gotten tired of these guys thieving them....too bad about buddy and the 65 nails in the face, I hope that'll buff out...".

----------


## SJW

> Add about 100g of HE and some small nails/flechettes, put inside an outer housing around the cat/conv, set to detonate when that sensor is tripped, along with a vibrometer that acts as a failsafe needing enough vibration from a sawzall/whatever cutting in... ---- "I had no idea that was in my converter officer, somebody at the factory must have gotten tired of these guys thieving them....too bad about buddy and the 65 nails in the face, I hope that'll buff out...".



Just let me know what voltage you need for the relay trigger and this can happen immediately. I even have plenty of projectiles. (lots n lots of steel balls)

----------


## haggis88

I like where this thread is going.

----------


## SJW

> I like where this thread is going.



Bait car and instead of projectiles we use exploding shit balloons.

----------


## Gman.45

> Just let me know what voltage you need for the relay trigger and this can happen immediately. I even have plenty of projectiles. (lots n lots of steel balls)



Don't tempt me, I know with what you do based on your posts you could whistle this up in a jiffy too. 1 to 1.5V would be more than enough for what I had in mind, but setting up such things with a purpose of entrapping criminals is a major no-no. We've had one CC stolen from a vehicle already, plus my pops has a work truck we tow his brand newish Big Tex trailer around with (mid/small size Massey tractor with 6 attachments on board), a 2012 Avalanche, that's been scouted twice now, one time I caught them on his cameras in time to go out and yell at them. Buddy had gotten out of his vehicle and was looking underneath the truck parked in the street. Maybe he lost a contact lens down there....

----------


## 90_Shelby

Just tack weld a bunch of razor blades on the cat.

----------


## haggis88

Some of the shit that used to come out of South Africa to stop car-jackings was wild

It was probably fake, but the flamethrowers from the running boards was a personal fave of mine

----------


## mr2mike

Just have it on airbags and have the airbags deflate. Done.
"Officer, no clue, must have cut the airbag wire and SUV dropped."

----------


## mr2mike

Another neighbour converter story; Stole the whole car and were in Marlborough mall parking lot in process of cutting cat. It was half off. Criminals not caught.

----------


## schurchill39

> Marlborough mall parking lot



Sounds about right

----------


## killramos

What I want to know is how big is the catalytic converters grey market that these guys keep being able to fence the things.

----------


## G-ZUS

> What I want to know is how big is the catalytic converters grey market that these guys keep being able to fence the things.



Look on FB marketplace or Kijiji, Alot of guys who buy them. Most are brown and don't care to check your ID. Honda cats are worth big bucks. I've been selling them some of them for 800-1100

----------


## dirtsniffer

At this point shouldn't we just cut out our own cats?

----------


## G-ZUS

> At this point shouldn't we just cut out our own cats?



Depends what kind of car you drive tbh. Some are worth jack squat. I took them out of my personal CRV-s and replaced with cheap Amazon ones.

----------


## The_Penguin

From /r/calgary (yeah I know...) 
https://www.reddit.com/r/Calgary/com...what_a_genius/

----------


## ExtraSlow

> At this point shouldn't we just cut out our own cats?



Basically yes

----------


## Sentry

Don't you work across the street from Big House? I think I know what your new "job" is

----------


## mr2mike

> Look on FB marketplace or Kijiji, Alot of guys who buy them. Most are brown and don't care to check your ID. Honda cats are worth big bucks. I've been selling them some of them for 800-1100



Make sense. Every neighbour with catalytic converter missing was a Honda.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Don't you work across the street from Big House? I think I know what your new "job" is



It's called a side-hustle.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> It's called a side-hustle.



Do you try to find buyers on the golf course?

----------


## gmc72

> Look on FB marketplace or Kijiji, Alot of guys who buy them. Most are brown and don't care to check your ID. Honda cats are worth big bucks. I've been selling them some of them for 800-1100



My neighbors early 2000's Odyssey's (2nd Gen) converter was stolen the other week. Surprisingly they didn't write the vehicle off. They said it was a few thousand dollars to get it replaced.

----------


## G-ZUS

> My neighbors early 2000's Odyssey's (2nd Gen) converter was stolen the other week. Surprisingly they didn't write the vehicle off. They said it was a few thousand dollars to get it replaced.



buddy of mine had his stolen, took the payout (3000) and kept the car.

----------


## prae

are people able to claim these on their auto insurance? wouldn't you be subject to a deductible? Almost doesn't seem worth it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> are people able to claim these on their auto insurance? wouldn't you be subject to a deductible? Almost doesn't seem worth it.



Should be the same as any comprehensive claim. Some people have low deductibles for those.

- - - Updated - - -




> buddy of mine had his stolen, took the payout (3000) and kept the car.



Classic and often the correct move.

----------


## holden

> buddy of mine had his stolen, took the payout (3000) and kept the car.



Was that the cost to get a new cat or what the insurance company valued the car at?

----------


## G-ZUS

> Was that the cost to get a new cat or what the insurance company valued the car at?



cost to replace with an oem cat

----------


## zechs

> What I want to know is how big is the catalytic converters grey market that these guys keep being able to fence the things.



They'll take every cat they can get, so the answer is demand far outstrips supply. Hence what you are seeing.

Got $400 cash for my DPF and precat off a 2008 duramax. They took my licence, but its not like the things are stamped.

No different then how pawn shops operate, effectively stolen goods washing operations to make them clean.

And with trucks, its so easy, especially anything lifted. I wouldn't bother targeting cars or CUV's, trucks all the way.

----------


## DonJuan

> Honda cats are worth big bucks. I've been selling them some of them for 800-1100






> They'll take every cat they can get... 
> 
> And with trucks, its so easy, especially anything lifted. I wouldn't bother targeting cars or CUV's, trucks all the way.



Is there a public database for Honda Ridgelines/Pilots owners in the Calgary area? Or is this more of a slides $20 bill thing at a Honda dealer?

*asking for a friend

----------


## G-ZUS

> Is there a public database for Honda Ridgelines/Pilots owners in the Calgary area? Or is this more of a slides $20 bill thing at a Honda dealer?
> 
> *asking for a friend



no need, just drive around the NE. there's one on every corner

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Is there a public database for Honda Ridgelines/Pilots owners in the Calgary area? Or is this more of a slides $20 bill thing at a Honda dealer?
> 
> *asking for a friend






> no need, just drive around the NE. there's one on every corner



Ridgeline....
NE......
Fancy lake side reno..... https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/414...ht=buster+reno
Fancy schmancy $2 million house for sale......... https://calgaryhomes.ca/listing/a119...berta-t3j-0j1/

Has anyone confirmed if the pics from 
@Buster
 's reno thread match the $2 million dollar shack on Taralake Cape?

----------


## killramos

It’s a spitting image!

----------


## zechs

> Is there a public database for Honda Ridgelines/Pilots owners in the Calgary area? Or is this more of a slides $20 bill thing at a Honda dealer?
> 
> *asking for a friend



I just keep stealing Suntan's (or is that Buster?) off his Ridgeline.

----------


## Buster

> Ridgeline....
> NE......
> Fancy lake side reno..... https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/414...ht=buster+reno
> Fancy schmancy $2 million house for sale......... https://calgaryhomes.ca/listing/a119...berta-t3j-0j1/
> 
> Has anyone confirmed if the pics from 
> @Buster
>  's reno thread match the $2 million dollar shack on Taralake Cape?



good sleuthing, you are correct, that is my address.

----------


## DonJuan

> Ridgeline....
> NE......
> Fancy lake side reno..... https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/414...ht=buster+reno
> Fancy schmancy $2 million house for sale......... https://calgaryhomes.ca/listing/a119...berta-t3j-0j1/
> 
> Has anyone confirmed if the pics from 
> @Buster
>  's reno thread match the $2 million dollar shack on Taralake Cape?



*slides $20...  :ROFL!: 

Will rep when I can  :Big Grin:

----------


## 90_Shelby

> good sleuthing, you are correct, that is my address.



Protect your cat bro.

----------


## Buster

> Protect your cat bro.



You dont think I part my cat out in the elements, do you?

----------


## SKR

> You dont think I *part my cat* out in the elements, do you?



I've got a girl I've been meaning to call. I'm going to tell her I want to part her cat.

----------


## killramos

We are parting cats out now?

Neat

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Make sure you wet your dog after you part her cat.

----------


## ExtraSlow

My cats breath smells like cat food.

----------


## Buster

I'm not lowering myself to your antics

----------


## AndyL

https://globalnews.ca/news/8788530/b...dent-big-bill/




> Rather than sawing it off, however, the thief tied the entire exhaust system to their own vehicle, yanking the catalytic converter off with them in a brazen incident captured by a neighbour’s security camera.



Guess sawzall blades got expensive

----------


## Sentry

What the fuck man  :ROFL!:

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> good sleuthing, you are correct, that is my address.



How much for just the turret?

----------


## mr2mike

After looking at a few replacement catalytic converters with some aftermarket ones being $1000+ I'm definitely straight piping my Honda.
Anyone know, if the O2 simulator schematics are still the best way to go for no cel?
This is a 2006 Honda.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> My cats breath smells like cat food.



_I bent my Wookie._

----------


## cam_wmh

> Make sure you wet your dog after you part her cat.



Well looky looky, we got a foreplaying romantic on the forum.

----------


## DonJuan

> After looking at a few replacement catalytic converters with some aftermarket ones being $1000+ I'm definitely straight piping my Honda.
> ...



Ran this idea by the wife yesterday and got a hard no. Apparently the cats are "safe enough" in the garage.

I may be getting a new gun tho.  :Guns:   :Clap:

----------


## ExtraSlow

People ask thier wife weird things.

----------


## SKR

> People ask thier wife weird things.



I'll ask your wife weird things.

----------


## schurchill39

> I'll ask your wife weird things.



I tend to just let her do things to me instead of asking her to do them. Its more fun when you don't know whats coming. Hashtag art room hack.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Well looky looky, we got a foreplaying romantic on the forum.



I'm a lover, not a fighter.

----------


## mr2mike

Some crackhead trying the door handle on neighbours house last night.
Gotta love the CTrain drifters.



How difficult is it to get your PAL?

----------


## 90_Shelby

What neighborhood?

----------


## bjstare

> Some crackhead trying the door handle on neighbours house last night.
> Gotta love the CTrain drifters.
> 
> 
> 
> How difficult is it to get your PAL?



About as hard as getting your learners license. RPAL is a tiny bit harder. If you’re gonna do one, might as well do both. 

Could also move further away from the hobo express.

----------


## killramos

PAL is a bad way to deal with crackheads. Crackheads dgaf. You will need to pull the trigger.

I agree, move is a much better solution.

----------


## vengie

The right answer is a sentry paintball setup

----------


## killramos

Fill the hopper with Capsaicin paintballs and put the hilarity on YouTube

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## Sentry

One of the fleets who keep getting their cats stolen had a guy set up in a tent outside of their lot lol

----------


## mr2mike

Tarps melt pretty quick with a tiger torch or HCl.

----------


## DonJuan

> ...
> 
> How difficult is it to get your PAL?






> PAL is a bad way to deal with crackheads. Crackheads dgaf. You will need to pull the trigger.
> 
> I agree, move is a much better solution.






> PAL is a bad way to deal with crackheads. Crackheads dgaf. You will need to pull the trigger.
> 
> I agree, move is a much better solution.



Gun as last line of defense here. The general idea is to match the level of threat, and gun is last resort when you are hiding in your locked bathroom and they are trying to get in. Shooting anyone outside of that scenario will land you in handcuffs. Baseball bats a home invader, nobody bats an eye.

----------


## ExtraSlow

A gun is a poor tool for property defense.

----------


## SJW

> Gun as last line of defense here. The general idea is to match the level of threat, and gun is last resort when you are hiding in your locked bathroom and they are trying to get in. Shooting anyone outside of that scenario will land you in handcuffs. Baseball bats a home invader, nobody bats an eye.



What if I have a plethora of hidey holes out in the mountains where I can make things go away?

----------


## DonJuan

> What if I have a plethora of hidey holes out in the mountains where I can make things go away?



We can talk fav spots in PM's.  :Wink:  I have a couple places with healthy cougar and wolf populations and no trouble making hikers  :thumbs up:

----------


## Lex350

> What if I have a plethora of hidey holes out in the mountains where I can make things go away?





Concrete washout pit for me. Try scanning for a body through 20 feet of concrete.

----------


## Sentry

https://www.fox9.com/news/catalytic-...shelf-vehicles




> ST. PAUL, Minn. (FOX 9) - A nonprofit in St. Paul that brings food to people is taking a huge hit after a theft from its vehicles over the weekend.
> 
> Keystone Community Services announced the catalytic converters were stolen from both of its Foodmobile vehicles, which are food shelves on wheels.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

If only we increased the education system to more clearly get the message across about our cLiMaTe EmErGeNcY then thieving junkies would know and never consider this type of crime.

----------


## mr2mike

Enact the emergency act.
These guys are environmental terrorists!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Jyoti is on it, just like the transit safety file.

----------


## killramos

I wonder what the catalytic converters to Doritos equivalency is

----------


## schurchill39

> Jyoti is on it, just like the transit safety file.



Every time I read a quote from her in the news I nearly knock myself out from face palming so hard.

----------


## mr2mike

Bump: Seems like a large influx of converters getting stolen in downtown parking lots. Indoor and outdoors. 
Makes sense. Go during day and get a dozen or more in 30 min. 

Source: word of mouth from coworkers.

----------


## DonJuan

I'm parked beside a Ridgeline. Marked safe for cat conv theft.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Bump: Seems like a large influx of converters getting stolen in downtown parking lots. Indoor and outdoors. 
> Makes sense. Go during day and get a dozen or more in 30 min. 
> 
> Source: word of mouth from coworkers.



Which indoor? The security in James Short parking is omnipresent. It's just about creepy.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Which indoor? The security in James Short parking is omnipresent. It's just about creepy.



Security guards need cats too.

----------


## mr2mike

> Which indoor? The security in James Short parking is omnipresent. It's just about creepy.



Centennial off 9th Ave.

----------


## BokCh0y

> So yeah.....working from home today because i'm sick as shit. blah blah theft
> 
> /end rant



For the record, I was WFH before WFH was a thing!!! Damn thread is from 2015 haha.

----------


## Xtrema

https://jalopnik.com/the-2023-toyota...c-c-1849910685

Cat Converter Shield is now dealer option on 2023 Prius.

----------


## SJW

Am I being paranoid if I order this for my GMC?

https://www.fsperformanceengineering...39990017720366

----------


## mr2mike

I'm sure some on here can easily fab their own.
A sheet of steel doesn't cost that much.

----------


## killramos

How much cheaper do you really think you are getting that done for than that $140 oe Prius option…

You could barely get windshield wiper blades installed for less than that haha

----------


## DonJuan

> Security guards need cats too.



New investment idea...

- Costco sized Doritos to parking lot security guard.
- Harvest cats in peace.
- Hella profit.

----------


## mr2mike

> How much cheaper do you really think you are getting that done for than that $140 oe Prius option
> 
> You could barely get windshield wiper blades installed for less than that haha



Guess the guys that can cut and weld on this side already know the options and costs. Talking the chevy skid plate stuff.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Am I being paranoid if I order this for my GMC?
> 
> https://www.fsperformanceengineering...39990017720366



Im looking into one of those for my f150. This stuff is happening all over Calgary now. 450 US is pretty steep though but there arent really much options yet. I saw some on Ebay for the f150 and it was 250 US. Im sure it wont be as heavy duty but most of these thieves are looking to get in and out so if they see anything plate related blocking im sure theyll just roll over to the next car

----------


## Tik-Tok

I thought we've already been over this? 

Remove cat yourself and install a straight pipe for $100. Sell the cat for $1g and profit.

Alternatively, keep the cat in your garage and reinstall it when it's time to return the lease or sell the vehicle.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> Am I being paranoid if I order this for my GMC?
> 
> https://www.fsperformanceengineering...39990017720366



Is it the same price as your insurance deductible? Can't say I see the value.

----------


## Xtrema

> Is it the same price as your insurance deductible? Can't say I see the value.



It's about dealing with the hassle/cost when you get hit. Same value as a radar detector.

----------


## SJW

> Is it the same price as your insurance deductible? Can't say I see the value.



I don't want the fucking hassle. It's worth it to me.

----------


## dirtsniffer

I mean, isn't getting one of these a hassle?

----------


## SJW

> I mean, isn't getting one of these a hassle?



Everything is life is a hassle.

----------


## SKR

> I mean, isn't getting one of these a hassle?



You're a fuckin hassle. Let him get one if he wants.

----------


## G-ZUS

Ravi @ Minute Muffler on 32nd, came up with a idea to prevent cat thefts. much cheaper than that 450$ one. Im going to get one for my wifes vehicle

----------


## riander5

> Ravi @ Minute Muffler on 32nd, came up with a idea to prevent cat thefts. much cheaper than that 450$ one. Im going to get one for my wifes vehicle



It could provide value to others if you elaborated a bit

----------


## g-m

You gotta talk to Ravi if you want details. Tell him g-zus sent you

----------


## bjstare

> It could provide value to others if you elaborated a bit



I'll bet you it involves screwing a flat piece of metal to the bottom of the car/ around the cat. Would you like me to elaborate further?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I'll bet you it involves removing something.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I bet it's fight club. Shit I lost the game.

----------


## mr2mike

> I'll bet you it involves screwing a flat piece of metal to the bottom of the car/ around the cat. Would you like me to elaborate further?



Maybe it's bolting? Who knows...

----------


## Buster

> Tell him g-zus sent you



Good way to end up in the mental ward at the rockyview.

Just ask yolotard.

----------


## G-ZUS

Lol sorry guys. Anyways, It's nuts welded onto converters. Then aircraft cable weaved through the cat and subframe/body of car then attached to body tightly.

The cable gets caught in the blade and moves side to side when attempting to cut with Sawzall. Cutting through cat is not an option for thieves and cutting through nuts and bolts is not possible due to placement.

----------


## killramos

Man it gonna suck if you ever need to repair or replace your cats

----------


## SJW

> Man it gonna suck if you ever need to repair or replace your cats



You don't like grinding off yer nuts?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Pic of SJW and killy.

----------


## killramos

Wow my hair looks super blonde in that photo…

----------


## ExtraSlow

I was going to ask if you've changed stylists. Swear it was darker, but whatev, a guys gotta feel pretty.

----------


## SJW

> I was going to ask if you've changed stylists. Swear it was darker, but whatev, a guys gotta feel pretty.



I feel oh so pretty.

----------


## redline

> I bet it's fight club. Shit I lost the game.



You cant talk about fight club

----------


## ExtraSlow

You post the, shit I lost the game

----------


## nismodrifter

Beyonder in the news. Ravi always does great work.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calga...erta-1.6672868

----------

